# Ontario Canada Breeders??



## sweetr72 (Oct 3, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Does anyone have a link to any breeders in Ontario Canada..or a phone number?? I am having a heck of a time trying to find a breeder here..

Thanks!!

Dawn</span>


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I PM'd you Dawn.


----------



## sweetr72 (Oct 3, 2006)

I pm'd ya back!!









Dawn



> I PM'd you Dawn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Where are you in Ontario? Have you looked at http://www.dogsincanada.com/breeds/maltese.html.

I know the following breeders but I don't think they have puppies available. Have you considered going to the US?

Fierheller Vicki & Glenna, Four Halls Perm Reg'd. A small highly respected hobby show kennel with a tradition of quality not quantity. Puppies from our champions are available occasionally. Inquiries welcome. 128 Delaney Dr, Ajax, ON L1T 2L8. (905-619-2750; e-mail: [email protected]).

Jakubowski Laura, Novamalta Perm Reg'd. "Perfection in Affection." Quality backed by integrity. Inquiries welcome. RR 1, Calvert Rd, Murillo, ON P0T 2G0. (807-935-3011; e-mail: [email protected]).

Celebrity Maltese, Mariana Ionescu. Breeder of show-quality Maltese! Bred for their health, beauty and elegance! Home-raised puppies available occasionally to approved homes! 6239 6th Line E, Ariss, ON N0B 1B0. (519-846-8259; e-mail: [email protected]; web site: www.celebritymaltese.com).


----------



## deedee (Oct 6, 2006)

I got my pup from Dunnville Ontario.

About half hour from Hamilton. If you want moe info, pm me.


----------



## Britt (Aug 26, 2008)

QUOTE (deedee @ Oct 12 2006, 02:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=270707


> I got my pup from Dunnville Ontario.
> 
> About half hour from Hamilton. If you want moe info, pm me.[/B]



:blink: <strike></strike>Hello. DeeDee i have been looking for a maltese puppy for the past 2 months and still have no luck. I was wondering where you got your puppy how big your puppy grew and how much did you payÉ

Please get back to me Thanks


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Vicki Fierheller is an EXCELLENT breeder!


----------



## Britt (Aug 26, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 26 2008, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625179


> Vicki Fierheller is an EXCELLENT breeder![/B]


how can i contact her


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Britt @ Aug 26 2008, 11:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625211


> QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 26 2008, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625179





> Vicki Fierheller is an EXCELLENT breeder![/B]


how can i contact her
[/B][/QUOTE]


A pup from Vicki is worth waiting for. She'd be my #1 choice from Ontario.

Fierheller Vicki & Glenna, Four Halls Perm Reg'd. A small highly respected hobby show kennel with a tradition of quality not quantity. Puppies from our champions are available occasionally. Inquiries welcome. 128 Delaney Dr, Ajax, ON L1T 2L8. (905-619-2750; e-mail: [email protected]).

Cathy


----------

